# Nerite snails



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought nerite snails needed brackish water to breed. Turns out, they breed in my fresh water shrimp tank just fine. There is a little baby snail climbing the glass in my tank and the only snails in there are some striped nerites.

The tank15g planted (all plants from aquaflora so no snails came in that way) Anyone else had this experience? I need a better camera and I would be able to post a picture of the baby. It doesn't show up well on my iPhone.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

In theory, they shouldn't be able to breed in FW, what does the baby snails in your tank looks like?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now it is just a small shell that is curling around itself, maybe 4mm long, with a couple short antenna sticking out the front.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I know, nerite eggs will hatched into veliger larvaes(like planktons), then go through a few different stages then finally becomes somewhat snail like….. so I am guessing it’s most likely not nerites in your tank, maybe some other hitch hiker ramhorns or pond snails? But would really have to see an actually photos of these little guys of yours.


----------

